# Our Broken Doe



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

This is our new broken doe from Sarahc...we are so pleased with her and hope we get some beautiful babies from her when shes grown alot!


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

She looks very special


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

she is very special and still so piddly...hoping the next few weeks she will beef up a bit to give us some nice broken bubs


----------

